# SoCal Photo Shoot March .9



## Nissantuner911rs (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to invite you guys to this, this is an any car make shoot, tell ur friends!


We are having a Professional Photoshoot, 50 Buks will get you four professional models with your car in high resolution that can be blown up to make one sick poster ..... A professional photoshoot and food/drinks are included and UNLIMITED shots. This will be a Urban themed photoshoot. PM for details and or questions, open to all makes and models, this is a great deal for a great price. So lets see the interest! Location and time are yet TBD, Date will be March 9
Model Selection Meeting coming up very soon, those that are interested/attending will be welcome to come!


We have our meeting location FEB 28th IHOP 1113 S. Baldwin Ave we will start the meeting at 830 sharp. Please try to be there 8pm-ish . This meeting is for any person interested/attending in the shoot and also you can meet the Photographer one on one and see sample shots then decide if this is for you, If you like what you see, the fees are due at this meeting, if you think this is not for you, you can walk right out and no harm no foul, NO PRESSURE.

If you cant make this meeting, please call/text me at 818.391.0092 and well go from there...My name is LEO, if i don't answer, PLEASE leave a detailed message and I WILL call you back
If you leave no message I CANT HELP YOU....

Here are some sample piks:


----------

